# Im the only one of my kind: Rooster -Cluck* bak*



## sharprealmcomics (Oct 27, 2017)

Their's a bunch of *cluck* Fursonas that are *bak* rare or even un heard of... but just 1....   I strutted far and wide on FA for other's and only found 2 Hens. XD That's just *cluck* Fowl~!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 27, 2017)

Heh, I have the complete opposite issue. There are so many foxxos in the fandom. And there's a ton of them that have long red hair, like me. I get so worried that I'm generic sometimes....


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 27, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I get so worried that I'm generic sometimes


I will state for the record you are the fluffiest foxxiest foxxo on FAF-- the rest are poor imitators of your awesomeness. 

Cluck (if I may call you that, for now) -- if you can count FluffyShutterbug among your friends, than you are truly rich indeed. I know from experience. 

Welcome!


----------



## Loffi (Oct 27, 2017)

Welcome! You're the first Rooster I've met.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 28, 2017)

Bawkingly good, I say!

A tad late, but welcome to the forum, bruh.

Hope you enjoy your stay!


----------



## Mahogany (Oct 29, 2017)

I can't say I've ever come across a rooster fursona either.  Pretty spiffy!
I get excited when I meet other boars, which happens rarely but at least it happens. ^^


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Oct 30, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Bawkingly good, I say!
> 
> A tad late, but welcome to the forum, bruh.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your stay!


I just meet you and i love you XD lol you seem to mutch nicer than the dude that DITCHED me after telling me he was my best bud..... my freind before that passed away in 2013 ....ever seanc then ive been trying to find some type freindship or at least 1 person to tlak to me...and i found this furosm and people are commenting and being so nice!


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Oct 30, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Heh, I have the complete opposite issue. There are so many foxxos in the fandom. And there's a ton of them that have long red hair, like me. I get so worried that I'm generic sometimes....


haha many have agreed on that even the anthro con head master uncel kage has said that he chose a roach fursona cuzz theirs SO many wolfs and foxes lol - granted i love both but still. XD


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Oct 30, 2017)

SwirlJelly said:


> I've known of this rooster for a good while now: www.furaffinity.net: Bawkin' Bondage by punkbawkchicken
> 
> Chickens are the best, btw.


Turns out not a dedicated Fursona (i asked )theirs acouly many other fursonas out their that or deffrent...BUT its more or less just anthro art work and left to be forgotten in their gallery or scrapes.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Oct 30, 2017)

Stadt said:


> Welcome! You're the first Rooster I've met.


So far 1 is the loneliest number and im cool with that makes it EVEN more like me in RL lol


----------



## Wollymon (Nov 5, 2017)

Come to think of it, farm animals are pretty rare in general

Maybe goats are an exception, as those are somewhat popular, especially after Undertale came out...
But a rooster is one of a kind


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 6, 2017)

Wollymon said:


> Come to think of it, farm animals are pretty rare in general
> 
> Maybe goats are an exception, as those are somewhat popular, especially after Undertale came out...
> But a rooster is one of a kind


That's very true witch you'd think that thierbwould be tons of them ...but theirs not sucks as I love cows and bulls and exp roosters


----------



## Nanominyo (Nov 7, 2017)

Eh don't worry, I was a duck but people kept comparing me to donald duck... so I became a canine, not a certain specie, didn't want to choose a specie. I like canines... so well, I know I have a rabbit in my avatar... I should really shift that with my fursona xD

I have met a few chickens in my country but most people in my country is like a furry for maybe their teen years? After that we just stop. Well anyone else than me I guess, all my "childhood" friends from then all went on and aren't furries anymore -_-'
so sad to be alone. 

But beside that, I guess chickens/hens are easier to find in the disney furry fandoms? IDK honestly, but many of those I knew was inspired by disney. Well what can i say the best selling comic in my country is donald duck, though not the reason i was a duck.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 7, 2017)

Dalirous said:


> Eh don't worry, I was a duck but people kept comparing me to donald duck... so I became a canine, not a certain specie, didn't want to choose a specie. I like canines... so well, I know I have a rabbit in my avatar... I should really shift that with my fursona xD
> 
> I have met a few chickens in my country but most people in my country is like a furry for maybe their teen years? After that we just stop. Well anyone else than me I guess, all my "childhood" friends from then all went on and aren't furries anymore -_-'
> so sad to be alone.
> ...


haha thats really cool my old freind LOVED ducks and my duck character. ^^ lol thats shame your freinds left the fandome its not age related im going to be a furry for life! kinda mkes me wonder if the fandome is kinda like a well known thing in schools and stuff now days somehting that kids dcan get into witch shows the fandoms huge growth^^


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 7, 2017)

SwirlJelly said:


> I've known of this rooster for a good while now: www.furaffinity.net: Bawkin' Bondage by punkbawkchicken
> 
> Chickens are the best, btw.


I LOVE chickens im simmler to one in RL lol one day i might have a rooster suit and go to anthro con i can only imagine what peaple would say XD


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 7, 2017)

lol 150 views thats more than anything ive made on FA my fursona is very deffrent indeed  haha i should be above the law and do what i want like pandas! lol give me a huge check every month  hahahah


----------



## Simo (Nov 11, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Heh, I have the complete opposite issue. There are so many foxxos in the fandom. And there's a ton of them that have long red hair, like me. I get so worried that I'm generic sometimes....



Ah, I'll give you a free ticket to my skunk conversion lab! Just for a tour, of course...


----------



## Pipistrele (Nov 11, 2017)

Roosters are all symbolic and badass in asian samuraidom, really.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 11, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Roosters are all symbolic and badass in asian samuraidom, really.


my rooster is a bad ass but i havet uplouded art yet of him as he trully is itl take about 2 days ^^ im working on a pic of Sizer Christian Le cluck - ^^itl be great my icon well finnly have a good pic of sizer


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 11, 2017)

SwirlJelly said:


> I think I found an other one of your kind!
> 
> Userpage of Kethavel -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
> 
> ...


so far i cant tell is thats hes fursona but you may have foound one of the FEW roosters >> maybye i should make a Rooster club lol on fa


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 11, 2017)

Simo said:


> Ah, I'll give you a free ticket to my skunk conversion lab! Just for a tour, of course...


lol those exist'?


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 19, 2017)

SwirlJelly said:


> Userpage of YggIIggY -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
> 
> Found one more!


the last one waset a true furry this one might be...ill let you know if this FA user is


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 19, 2017)

SwirlJelly said:


> Userpage of YggIIggY -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
> 
> Found one more!


nice detective work XD mr fox ( your icon likes like a fenec fox


----------



## Lexiand (Nov 19, 2017)

Stadt said:


> Welcome! You're the first Rooster I've met.


Same for me....

Well I have saw a chicken sona here on this forum somewhere.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 19, 2017)

SveltColt said:


> Same for me....
> 
> Well I have saw a chicken sona here on this forum somewhere.


.. i told some one once that some species of anthro need a reservation on FA XD like roosters/ Armadillos or what not -Witch to this day i have yet to even see art of a armedello  let alone a sona Roosters ive seen SMALL amount of art...but armadillos ive never seen one art of them ...so sad their so cute


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 19, 2017)

I'd imagine so. I don't recall seeing any roosters so far. You'd think at least a few people would pick it up considering there are peacocks.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 19, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I'd imagine so. I don't recall seeing any roosters so far. You'd think at least a few people would pick it up considering there are peacocks.


yes also ive been told rooster would make awsome macros are their feet like like dino feet so i was kinda suprised wile back that their wher zero roosters ...as far as i know.    also ive been told that their are VERY few Farm animals in genrel...so strange no pigs/cows or bizarrely enough plain old dogs that one really blew me away but its true. how many great Dane anthros have you seen or golden retrievers?


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 19, 2017)

sharprealmcomics said:


> yes also ive been told rooster would make awsome macros are their feet like like dino feet so i was kinda suprised wile back that their wher zero roosters ...as far as i know.    also ive been told that their are VERY few Farm animals in genrel...so strange no pigs/cows or bizarrely enough plain old dogs that one really blew me away but its true. how many great Dane anthros have you seen or golden retrievers?


Domesticated dogs are not most common thing I've seen, but I see maybe 1 or 2 for every 10 wolves, coyotes, etc.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 19, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> Domesticated dogs are not most common thing I've seen, but I see maybe 1 or 2 for every 10 wolves, coyotes, etc.


Yea but think about it. dogs? you would think that they would dominant. lol granted...Fish of any kind now THATS RARE XD gold fish furry that would be interesting XD


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 19, 2017)

sharprealmcomics said:


> Yea but think about it. dogs? you would think that they would dominant. lol granted...Fish of any kind now THATS RARE XD gold fish furry that would be interesting XD


I've seen a goldfish ONCE. I wasn't very impressed with their concept, but that's their preference.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 19, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> I've seen a goldfish ONCE. I wasn't very impressed with their concept, but that's their preference.


really? that amzing! i always loved freddy fish as a kid ( and many others) so i though their might be a few ...but so far ive seen well none lol lucky you geting to see one


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 20, 2017)

SwirlJelly said:


> My old/secondary is a Cobia fish. I'm in the process of revamping the design.
> Rare, indeed. The fandom needs more fish.
> 
> www.furaffinity.net: Aze Fish by skdaffle


wow thats new looks like a coat fish or somthing very cool lol if i made a fish id look like somthing from spongbob


----------



## scythemouse (Nov 28, 2017)

I have a rooster character. He works in porn.
(NSFW) www.furaffinity.net: Big Cock by scythemouse


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Dec 1, 2017)

scythemouse said:


> I have a rooster character. He works in porn.
> (NSFW) www.furaffinity.net: Big Cock by scythemouse


haha nice one? haha aset expecting that lol hes very handsome indded  lol is magic mike was a rooster XD


----------

